# Wilder neuzugang im Teich



## Rambo (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

habe nun gestern einen Händler gefunden der bei mir in der Gegend ist und dort
auch gleich 2 kleine Kois gekauft.
Nach dem ich sie langsam ans Wasser gewöhnt hatte habe ich sie dann 
in den Teich entlassen. Erst mal sind sie nach unten verschwunden und ich
dachte schon na die werden jetzt erst mal in ruhe alles erkunden.

Pustekuchen, nach 10 Minuten schaute ich wieder ob alles OK ist und was
soll ich euch sagen, die alten Goldfische jagen seit gestern die Kois und 
umgedreht. Das geht nur hin und her das ganze Spiel und das seit gestern
Nachmittag. Zwischendurch ein happen futtern und weiter geht es.

Ich denke mal denen scheint es zu gefallen oder was meint Ihr?

Sebst der Frosch lässt sich nicht berirren und Quakt munter weiter.

Euch allen noch eine schönen So.

fürti rambo


----------



## Haitu (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wilder neuzugang im Teich*

Hi rambo,

die Fische im Gartenteich bilden eine Lebensgemeinschaft auch wenn sie verschiedener Rassen sind. Man kennt sich und weiß was man von einander zu halten hat. Fremde mag man eigentlich nicht. Eine Störung der Gewohnheiten. 
Und wenn schon welche dazu kommen, dann wird erwartet, dass neue Leute sich hinten anstellen.
Bei dir wird gerade die Hackordnung neu geregelt.


----------



## KamiSchami (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wilder neuzugang im Teich*

hi, yo da sregelt sich von alleine. war bei mri auch so. gruss kami


----------



## Rambo (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wilder neuzugang im Teich*

Ich dachte eigentlich eher das es Paarungsversuche sind als das sie
Revier Kämpfe machen würden.

Na wir werden mal sehen was raus kommt 

fürti rambo


----------



## rainthanner (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wilder neuzugang im Teich*

Hallo Rambo, 

klar, hier geht es um Rangordnung. Nicht um Laichaktivitäten. 

Füttere sehr sparsam und beobachte die Neuen. Neue Koi, ohne Quarantäne (in diesem Fall Anpassung) hängen in der Regel nach 15-20 Tagen etwas in den Seilen. Denn dann hat der Parasit den Fisch besiedelt. 


Viel Spaß an den Fischen.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Rambo (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wilder neuzugang im Teich*

Vielen Dank für den Tipp, werde es beobachten. derzeit ist wieder ruhe im Teich.
Na wir werden sehen 

Merci

NG rambo


----------

